# how to rig spinner bait?



## Jyphotography

Hey all I gotta couple 1 dollar spinners from walmart. What do u guys suggest how to rig them?weights, swivels? Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Nickk

do you mean like this?







You shouldn't need to add any weight, just tie directly to the loop or wire bend at the apex of the boomerang shape on the wire. Cast, let it sink a couple seconds and retrieve. Vary your retrieve slow, fast, stop and start. You can bounce them over submerged rocks and logs since the hook points up so don't be afraid to get them in some junk.


----------



## russ010

I tie spinnerbaits, as well as every other rig directly to the line... I don't use swivels.

I use the improved clinch knots for all lines, except for braid where I use a Palomer Knot.

Here is a good link to check out how to tie different types of knots - https://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## G3_Guy

I agree with Russ... no need for swivels. Tie the bait directly to the line. I use a Palomar Knot on everything... but that's just me. Find what knot works for you and stick with it. I will also add a trailer to the bait in stained water as it gives it more action and can help the fish locate the bait. If the fish seem to be short striking at the bait, I will add a trailer hook as well. Hope this helps... good luck!


----------



## bassboy1

I love spinneybaits. They are just so versatile. When the fish are active, it is almost a sure bet that they will eat spinnerbaits. When they aren't active, you aren't going to hit them on any sort of reaction bait. But, unlike other reaction baits, such as jerkbaits, topwater etc, that active fish will only hit under certain conditions, the spinnerbait is a very reliable catcher. I have caught schooling fish (both green bass and some stripers and hybrids) chasing schooling shad in open water with it, caught fish staging in the bottom in 12 or so feet, and not _real_ active, and in just about everything in between. 

You can get spinnerbaits around cover easily, as they won't snag up, can get them around docks easily, can cast to the edge of a school of shad being attacked (my personal favorite - they hit that HARD), can slow roll on the bottom etc. 

I don't usually use a trailer hook, but I have found that a local guy makes some spinnerbaits with the hook 1/2 inch longer than most, and sells in one local tackle shop, and have definitely noticed a decrease in short strikes with that.


----------



## ilinimud

Sorry i cant help, i am worse with spinnerbaits than i am jigs, and thats saying something!!!


----------



## Deadeye

Spinner baits are my number one choice for bass in any situation,they always seem to pull out fish when nothing else will trigger the bite.With that out of the way i can say that BassBoy1 hit the nail on the head and pretty much covered everything.All i could add is if your buying the 1 dollar spinners from wally world try to find the ones with willow blades and not colorado blades,they always do me right and the fish seem to hit them more often for one reason or the other.

And if you like it enough after using it id try and convince you to buy a 1/2 ounce Terminator with the holographic willow blades,those things are awesom.


----------



## Andy

If your local Wal-Mart has them, I would suggest the Strike King Redeye in white skirt/blade...






Under $4.00 and they usually have them on sell for little as $2.00. I have also caught alot of fish on the $1.00 ones you originally posted about. white, white/blue and chartruse/red. But if water is stained to muddy, I have had better luck with the Colorodo blades on same colors. If you are fishing deeper water and need to get your spinnerbait down deeper to where the fish are, you can add a splitshot or twist on weight to the wire on the spinner right in front of the jig head to get a little more depth out of it.

I know I'm probably or probably not confusing you... Just go buy a bunch of them and go fishing... LOL

:beer:


----------



## russ010

here in georgia - chartreuse/white, and plain white are the heavy hitters...

I've got some custom made spinnerbaits that have 4 blades on them and the bass are tearing them up. And I HATE FISHING SPINNERBAITS - but doggone if these don't work


----------



## shootisttx

I think spinnerbaits are the most versatile baits you can use. You can burn them on the surface, fish them slowly on the bottom, count them down and fish the middle of the water column, add traliers, fish them in timber and weeds with little chance of hanging up...just make sure they run true and don't try to flop over on their sides on the retrieve. There are conditions for double blades, willow-leaf blades, colorado blades...and I have had as much success with dollar baits as the expensive ones. My choices of colors are white, chartreuse, and black.


----------

